# bequiet! Pure Power 730W + Mad catz R.A.T. 7 = Spulenfiepen



## Arko17 (10. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
seit einigen Monaten hab ich das Problem, dass beim bewegen meiner Mad catz rat7 ein lautes Spulenfiepen vom Netzeil meines PCs zu hören ist.
Inzwischen habe ich Windows neu aufgesetzt und auch das Netzteil im PC entkoppelt und umgedreht. Trotzdem derselbe Fehler...
Neulich hab ich mal eine andere Maus verwendet und das fiepen war weg.
Zuerst dacht ich es wäre der USB-Port dann hab ich aber die RAT 7 an selbigen angeschlossen und das Fiepn war wieder da...
Bei genauem hinhören erkannte ich dass das Fiepen vom Netzteil kommt und nicht von der GPU wie man erwarten könnte.
 Außerdem schließt das verschwinden beim Wechsel der Maus die GPU eigentlich auch aus.
Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee wie ich das Problem lösen könnte?
Ich könnte noch eine Aufnahme des Fiepens schicken.
MfG
Arko17

PS: Mein System:
CPU: Intel Core i5-2500k OCed @ 4,8GHz
CPU-Kühler: bequiet! Dark Rock Pro 3
GPU: GIGABYTE Windforce GTX 770 OC (4GB VRAM)
RAM: 20GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600
Mainboard: ASUS P8 Z68 pro/gen3
HDD: 2xWestern Digital WD5000AAKX Blue 500GB(7200rpm) 
SSD: Corsair Force GT 60GB
Netzteil: beqiuet! Pure Power 730W
Gehäuse: NZXT Phantom Big-Tower 3x 120mm FAN 2x180mm FAN


----------



## Threshold (10. Januar 2015)

Arko17 schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee wie ich das Problem lösen könnte?



1. Andere Maus kaufen.
2. Den Klumpen entsorgen den du als Netzteil im Rechner hast.


----------



## Chimera (13. Januar 2015)

Also fiepende Mäuse, ok. Aber fiependes Netzteil wegen der Maus? Kommt mir komisch vor, will es aber nicht kategorisch ausschliessen (kann es mir einfach nicht vorstellen). Hast du die Maus mal an div. USB Ports getestet und taucht es bei allen auf? Also nicht nur am Heck, sondern auch an den internen Anschlüssen? Was ähnliches hatte ich nur mal wegen der Polling Rate, da fiepte aber die Maus und nicht das Netzteil (bei 1000Hz pfiff die Maus wie wild, bei 500Hz war sie ruhig bzw. hörte ich es nicht mehr).
Das einzige Netzteil, wo ich ein fiepen wahrnahm, war nach 2 Jahren bei meinem Nesteq. Da war aber egal, welche Maus am USB Port hing (hatte eben erst die Maus im Verdacht und testete drum 3: ne G500, ne Copperhead und ne G9x), es fiepte immer und unter jeder Last. Kam raus und ein Seasonic G-550 rein, danach war Ruhe im Karton  

Aber mal ne andere Frage: warum hast du dir ein 700W Netzteil reingesteckt? Selbst ein 600W würde da ja locker ausreichen. Nutze selber ja nen i5-3470 mit ner GTX 760, 2 HDDs, ner SSD, ne Souka, Beleuchtung, Lüftersteuerung, usw. und komme trotzdem locker mit nem 550W Netzteil zurecht. Nur beim AMD hab ich mir etwas mehr Luft gelassen und ein Evga 650W eingebaut, doch selbst da ist es oversized (hab es auch nur wegen den 10 Jahren Garantie geholt).
Im Prinzip würd bei deinem Sys locker ein Straight Power E10 600W CM reichen (oder ein anderes gutes Netzteil im Bereich 500-600W, merh ist sicher nicht nötig) und ganz ehrlich: lieber  ein hochwertigeres mit etwas weniger Bumms, als so ein... naja, eins welches ich eher in nem Office-PC nutzen würd, aber weniger in nem Gaming und schon gar nicht in nem OC-PC. Dafür hät BQ ja auch die Dark Power Pro. Aber: nur weil es jetzt ein Pure Power ist, muss dies noch lange nicht der Hauptgrund für das fiepen sein, vorallem weil es ja mit dem Maustausch weg war. Kannst aber trotzdem mal alternativ mit nem anderen Netzteil testen und wenn dann nix mehr fiept, ja dann lag es wohl doch am Netzteil


----------



## Arko17 (17. Januar 2015)

1. Zu den Ports , an allen fiepts gleich, die Pollingrate ändert irgendwie auch nichts. 
2. Zum Netzteil als ich mir vor 3 Jahren diesen Pc als meinen ersten Zusammengebaut und -gestellt habe war ich leider noch nicht ganz erfahren was Netzteile angeht , das war damals ein Fehler(zu dem Zeitpunkt war ich 12 Jahre alt...)


----------



## Chimera (18. Januar 2015)

Ok, kannst du dann mal ein anderes Netzteil testen? Nähm mich eben wunder, wie es sich dann verhalten würde. Wenn das fiepen bei nem anderen Netzteil im gleichen PC (also nicht einfach die Maus an nem anderen PC testen) weg sein sollt, dann ist es wohl doch einfach ein Problem mit dem Netzteil. Vielleicht verträgt sich da einfach etwas nicht. Wobei: wenn es eh schon 3 Jahre alt ist, dann würd ich mir eh mal Gedanken über ein neues machen. 
Zuerst würd ich aber erst mal testen, ob es mit nem anderen Netzteil auch weg wär. Wäre sonst ja doof, wenn man ein neues Netzteil reinsteckt und es weiterhin fiept wie blöd


----------



## be quiet! Support (19. Januar 2015)

Hallo Arko17,

[FONT=&quot]In den meisten Fällen können bei individuellen Systemen solche Geräusche entstehen, wenn von Mainboard, CPU-Spannungswandlern und/oder Grafikkarte ein Feedbacksignal auf das Netzteil gegeben wird. Dieses kann zum Beispiel durch starke Wechsellasten sowie durch aktive Stromsparmechanismen induziert werden.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Leider kann so etwas bei einzelnen Systemen vorkommen, da hier die komplette Systemkonfiguration inkl. Speicher, HDD’s, Mainboard, CPU und Grafikkarte entscheidend sind. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Sind dann ggf. einzelne Komponenten nicht ausreichend entstört kann das Feedback zu einem aufschwingen von Spulen im Netzteil und/oder auf anderen Komponenten führen. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]In der Regel können folgende Maßnahmen helfen:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]-          [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Austausch der ursächlichen Komponente gegen ein anderes Model[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]-          [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Nach und nach deaktivieren der Energiesparmechanismen im Bios um zu testen ob diese ursächlich sind[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]-          [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Netzteil in einem komplett anderen PC testen[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]-          [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Netzteil ohne Verbund zum PC testen, hierzu wird ein Aufstecktester benötigt.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Um die höchst mögliche Kompatibilität sicher zu stellen arbeiten wir mit den großen Komponentenherstellern zusammen.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Aufgrund der Millionen möglichen Systemkonfigurationen mit aktueller Hardware kann es im Einzelfall leider doch zu einem Problem wie dem Ihren kommen.

Da das Problem, wie du schon berichtet hattest, durch den Austausch der Maus nicht mehr aufgetreten ist. Könnte hier die Maus ursächlich gewesen sein.

Gruß

Marco
[/FONT]


----------



## Arko17 (19. Januar 2015)

Danke, für die Antworten. Ich denk mein Netzteil is einfach zu alt und das hat auch schon einiges hinter sich. Wollte mir eh mal ein neues MB und ein neuen Prozessor kaufen da kann ich das gleich mal ausprobieren. Energiesparmechanismen dürften weitgehend aus sein (wegen OC) aber vielleicht hilfts ja wenn ich einen anschalte .


----------



## Arko17 (12. Februar 2015)

Bis jetzt ist der Status unverändert. Ich hab jetzt mal meine Maus an einem Firmenlaptop von DELL angeschlossen und mir fiel auch dort ein relativ lautes Fiepen im Bereich der GPU festgestellt!
Es liegt also eindeutig an der Maus und diese fliegt jetzt raus....
LG
Arko17


----------



## be quiet! Support (13. Februar 2015)

Hallo Arko17,

vielen Dank für dein Feedback.

Gruß

Marco


----------

